
Ad targeters are pulling data from your browser’s password manager - lnguyen
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/30/16829804/browser-password-manager-adthink-princeton-research
======
thyrsus
Is there any way a browser user can protect themselves from this now?

More details here: [https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/12/27/no-boundaries-
for-u...](https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/12/27/no-boundaries-for-user-
identities-web-trackers-exploit-browser-login-managers/)

